# Visa 190 NSW refusal?



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I have only one question to ask you guys I would really appreciate if anyone could help.

I have just received my invitation for visa 190 NSW two days ago (Accountant - 85 points including SS in case anyone interested), and I'm about to put together all the necessary documents. The thing is, I also apply for Canada PR visa at the same time and I just paid the application fee to Canadian government yesterday.

My question is, if the NSW immigration officer looks at my recent bank statements (I assume they will ask for this to check my financial stability) and finds out that I am also applying for PR in another country, is there any chance that they will reject my 190 application?

Thanks everyone in advance,
Lam


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Very unlikely I feel. There are folks on this forum with PR from numerous countries who still get Aussie PR successfully. 

Of course a MARA agent will likely have the most accurate advice. 

And they will only ask your bank statements to corroborate your payslips which you are required to submit an evidence of your skilled employment claims for points purposes, if any.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi lam

Can you please help me with your timeline? Mine job code is management accountant with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 updated on 6th Dec 2018. 

What are my chances for invitation? When did u updated ur points.

Please help. Thanks in advance

Ketan kate


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Ketan,

Mine is accountant general. EOI submitted on 14/12/2018 with 85 points and pre-invite received on 18/1/2019. Hope it helps.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> Hi Ketan,
> 
> Mine is accountant general. EOI submitted on 14/12/2018 with 85 points and pre-invite received on 18/1/2019. Hope it helps.


Hi lam, 

Thank for ur updates. How many years of experience u have? Ur 85 point is including SS 5 points?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi lam,
> 
> Thank for ur updates. How many years of experience u have? Ur 85 point is including SS 5 points?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk



I have more than 2 years of experience as of the date I submitted my EOI. And yes, 85 includes SS.


----------



## Saifu.ali63 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have 1 year of Australian experience with 80 points + 5 ss total 85 points. I have lodged EOI on 17/12/18 as taxation accountant...
Any idea, when will i get the invitation ?? desperately waiting as my points will go down next month becoz of age..... Any help will be appreciated...thanks


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

lamdx2412 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I have only one question to ask you guys I would really appreciate if anyone could help.
> 
> ...


Are you sure NSW looks at bank transactions?.

To me, I highly doubt they need bank transactions. I dont understand why they would even look at my expenses and what are the purchases made by me to grant a PR 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Are you sure NSW looks at bank transactions?.
> 
> To me, I highly doubt they need bank transactions. I dont understand why they would even look at my expenses and what are the purchases made by me to grant a PR
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


My MARA agent uploaded like almost a 100 A4 pages worth of bank transactions for my NSW 190 visa... so there's that


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Saifu.ali63 said:


> I have 1 year of Australian experience with 80 points + 5 ss total 85 points. I have lodged EOI on 17/12/18 as taxation accountant...
> Any idea, when will i get the invitation ?? desperately waiting as my points will go down next month becoz of age..... Any help will be appreciated...thanks


Hi, I updated my EOI 29/12/18 85 points including SS and got pre-invitation for 190 on the 18th Jan and received invitation on the 31st to apply for PR. Have you asked any MARA why you did not get invited?


----------



## Saifu.ali63 (Feb 3, 2019)

I did ask but he was saying he doesn't know why skilled migration authority not considering.. Even, I have sent email to skilled migration authority.. they simply copy pasted words saying we can't prioritize invite.. I think i should have lodged EOI accountant general but my agent said he got invitation for his clients on taxation accountant.....


----------



## Saifu.ali63 (Feb 3, 2019)

justin417 said:


> Saifu.ali63 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 1 year of Australian experience with 80 points + 5 ss total 85 points. I have lodged EOI on 17/12/18 as taxation accountant...
> ...



Hi can you please tell me much work experience you mentioned in EOI ? I have 1.8 yr experience...


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> Hi Ketan,
> 
> Mine is accountant general. EOI submitted on 14/12/2018 with 85 points and pre-invite received on 18/1/2019. Hope it helps.


Hi lam 

Got pre invite today for NSW 190. 
Need to apply application form online within 14 days. 

Can u help me what's details n documents needed to go ahead. 

It's urgent please help.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------

